# Does anyone know Sifu Mike Cataline?



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2008)

Just looking for anyone that knows Sifu Mike Cataline, he is a BB under Prof. Eugene Sedeno in California.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Just looking for anyone that knows Sifu Mike Cataline, he is a BB under Prof. Eugene Sedeno in California.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


 
Never heard of him, but perhaps one of the Kajukenbo guys here will know of him. 

Mike


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 24, 2008)

I know Eugene very well.  I've only met Mike a couple times though.  Are you trying to get a hold of him?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to get ahold of Mike (not intending any disrespect to Sifu Cataline, but we were brown belts together, so I always just called him by his first name) and catch up with my friend. 

I emailed GM Sedeno earlier at the only email address I have for him, so we will see if i hear back.


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 25, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> I would love to get ahold of Mike (not intending any disrespect to Sifu Cataline, but we were brown belts together, so I always just called him by his first name) and catch up with my friend.
> 
> I emailed GM Sedeno earlier at the only email address I have for him, so we will see if i hear back.



He's a deputy sheriff with the Orange County Sheriff's Dept.  You can call over there and leave a message for him. *Business # (714) 647-7000*


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank You  Prof. Bishop.


----------

